# How well do you see color?



## JRS (Feb 25, 2013)

What is your score?

http://www.xrite.com/custom_page.aspx?PageID=77


----------



## J.R. (Feb 25, 2013)

Tried it ... scored ZERO which is supposed to be good ;D 

"Online ColorIQ Challenge Results
You have perfect color vision!"


----------



## rpt (Feb 25, 2013)

Does not work for iPad


----------



## mrsfotografie (Feb 25, 2013)

> You have perfect color vision!



;D


----------



## JRS (Feb 25, 2013)

rpt said:


> Does not work for iPad



Yeah, you need a mouse to drag and drop the color boxes


----------



## Runibl (Feb 25, 2013)

Online ColorIQ Challenge Results
You have perfect color vision!

This was great fun, thanks.


----------



## distant.star (Feb 25, 2013)

.
Hell, even being retired I don't have time for that.

People are actually sitting there dragging those chips around?

I'm going out and get some pictures!


----------



## Stewbyyy (Feb 25, 2013)

24.

What an annoying test, the first one was fun but it got horrifically boring after that. Now I don't know if I have bad colour vision or just didn't care at all.


----------



## marceloshak (Feb 25, 2013)

distant.star said:


> .
> Hell, even being retired I don't have time for that.
> 
> People are actually sitting there dragging those chips around?
> ...


+1


----------



## fpdv01 (Feb 25, 2013)

@J.R.
@Runibl

I see that you achieved a "zero" for your test score but you don't say if you are male or female and what age-bracket you are in. Are you still "pups"? Curious...

I achieved a "3" for my test score and I am in the 50-59 age bracket (male). My weakest area is right in the middle of the blue-green transition area, which I believe is common for men. My visual acuity isn't what it used to be (need reading glasses) but I'm happy with the results of this test.


----------



## JRS (Feb 25, 2013)

Your score: 0
Gender: Male
Age range: 20-29
Best score for your gender and age range: 0
Highest score for your gender and age range: 444445389


----------



## dstppy (Feb 25, 2013)

Their color checker passport software is terrible on the mac.


----------



## caMARYnon (Feb 25, 2013)

Your score: 3
Gender: Male
Age range: 40-49
Best score for your gender and age range: 0
Highest score for your gender and age range: 1520


fpdv01 said:


> My weakest area is right in the middle of the blue-green transition area, which I believe is common for men. My visual acuity isn't what it used to be (need reading glasses) but I'm happy with the results of this test.


 The same ...


----------



## ishdakuteb (Feb 25, 2013)

even though i already know that i do have problem with colors, i did give it a try. my eyes were hurt when taking a look at those, yet some of them are look the same in those rows ;D

i bet that i will fail the test when clicking on check result... that is why i am suck at photoshop and the mainly reason why i am trying to focus on techniques more since i somewhat trust camera color calibration


----------



## JPAZ (Feb 25, 2013)

Guess I am gonn start shooting more B&W! :-[


----------



## MARKOE PHOTOE (Feb 25, 2013)

I see it well but its all a matter of interpretation, is it not?

Took the bloody test, scored 16 which is not bad IMHO for a 57 year old gentleman. I suggest others take the same test. 

JR got a ZERO which is a perfect score! WAY to go JR!


----------



## Kernuak (Feb 25, 2013)

distant.star said:


> .
> Hell, even being retired I don't have time for that.
> 
> People are actually sitting there dragging those chips around?
> ...


Lol, I just opened the page, then closed it again.


----------



## Stig (Feb 25, 2013)

Your score: 0
Gender: Male
Age range: 30-39

Anybody else found it helpful to look at it unfocused?
(when it is sort of blurry, it merges a bit and an interruption is more apparent, IMO)


----------



## unfocused (Feb 25, 2013)

Kernuak said:


> distant.star said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



Opened page. Dragged about three chips, decided I had better things to do as well. Seems like the only point is to sell X-Rite software.


----------



## SwissBear (Feb 25, 2013)

Your score: 0
Gender: Male
Age range: 20-29

at 10:30 PM with tired eyes...


----------



## phixional ninja (Feb 25, 2013)

Score: 0
Age: 20-29

I've taken this a couple times over the last few years, glad to see my score isn't deteriorating yet! If anybody wants a different sort of color challenge, I thought this was pretty challenging: http://color.method.ac/


----------



## Stig (Feb 25, 2013)

Without any negativity, isn't it a little bit funny how several people don't have time for a short color test, yet found the time to write a message to inform us that they don't have time for it?


----------



## unfocused (Feb 25, 2013)

Stig said:


> Without any negativity, isn't it a little bit funny how several people don't have time for a short color test, yet found the time to write a message to inform us that they don't have time for it?



You are right and I thought about that when I responded. I plead guilty to an unnecessary drive-by comment.


----------



## Stig (Feb 25, 2013)

unfocused said:


> Stig said:
> 
> 
> > Without any negativity, isn't it a little bit funny how several people don't have time for a short color test, yet found the time to write a message to inform us that they don't have time for it?
> ...



 I really didn't mean there is anything to be "guilty" of (voicing your opinion in a nice way surely shouldn't be), I just found the contradiction mildly amusing, but I think you got that, which makes me now joining you in the "un-guilty club" with this post


----------



## AdamJ (Feb 25, 2013)

0.

Not bad for a 46-year old myopic diabetic autistic. ;D


----------



## bchernicoff (Feb 26, 2013)

16...with a couple bourbon in me...


----------



## J.R. (Feb 26, 2013)

fpdv01 said:


> @J.R.
> @Runibl
> 
> I see that you achieved a "zero" for your test score but you don't say if you are male or female and what age-bracket you are in. Are you still "pups"? Curious...
> ...



M/34


----------



## rpt (Feb 26, 2013)

Your score: 16
Gender: Male
Age range: 50-59

 Sweet sixteen!


----------



## Waterdonkey (Feb 26, 2013)

A perfect score, thank you very much 8)


----------



## Plamen (Feb 26, 2013)

Also known as "how good is your montior"?


----------



## Nishi Drew (Feb 26, 2013)

unfocused said:


> Kernuak said:
> 
> 
> > distant.star said:
> ...



And yall have something better to do than tell everyone on an internet forum "I don't have time for this" lol, just funny


----------



## Waterdonkey (Feb 26, 2013)

Plamen said:


> Also known as "how good is your montior"?



I was wondering about that. I normally have my monitor set to Adobe RGB, cuz' someone told me to-can't remember why. But I changed it to sRGB because the color looked more saturated. I don't have the patience to switch it back and try again


----------



## andy (Feb 26, 2013)

Your score: 0
Gender: Male
Age range: 50-59
Best score for your gender and age range: 0
Highest score for your gender and age range: 1520

I agree it is a how good is your monitor test as well as a blue/green test which is difficult for some males.


----------



## J.R. (Feb 26, 2013)

andy said:


> Your score: 0
> Gender: Male
> Age range: 50-59
> Best score for your gender and age range: 0
> ...



+1 

It was a test of patience too. Part of me just didn't want to take the trouble of sifting through the apparently endless number of blocks.


----------



## rpt (Feb 26, 2013)

Plamen said:


> Also known as "how good is your montior"?


Thats it! Thanks for that


----------



## Aglet (Feb 26, 2013)

perfect score here too, not bad for a 50-something past his bedtime. ;D
That was almost fun.
Should be another score for speed.
That was cherry-pie-easy on my 27" iMac's IPS panel using custom profile done without color tools like they're trying to sell.


----------



## Chewngum (Feb 26, 2013)

Score 15.
Male 22. 
Yeah I knew already I was a bit colour inaccurate.


----------



## vjlex (Feb 26, 2013)

Your score: 11
Gender: Male
Age range: 30-39
Best score for your gender and age range: 0
Highest score for your gender and age range: 1520


Not sure how to interpret that... ???


----------



## eltebe (Feb 26, 2013)

Your score: 37
Gender: Male
Age range: 30-39
Best score for your gender and age range: 0
Highest score for your gender and age range: 1520
8)


----------



## Dick (Feb 26, 2013)

Your score: 4
Gender: Male
Age range: 20-29 (more or less the last time ever I'll fit into a category like this  )
Best score for your gender and age range: 0
Highest score for your gender and age range: 444445389


----------



## Viggo (Feb 26, 2013)

LOL, remember I did this test via X-rites facebook page I think it was. It confirmed what I already knew to put it that way, I was the reason the average went down in my group ;D


----------



## Rui Brito (Feb 26, 2013)

Your score: 7 
Gender: Male 
Age range: 40-49 
Best score for your gender and age range: 0 
Highest score for your gender and age range: 1520 

Well, could be better, but...Don´t sleep for two whole days, my two daughters take turns in getting ill, and the monitor, well, it is 9 years old and has never been calibrated (office stuff).


----------



## macrodust (Feb 26, 2013)

Your score: 3
Gender: Male
Age range: 40-49
Best score for your gender and age range: 0
Highest score for your gender and age range: 1520

On an iMac


----------



## apmadoc (Feb 26, 2013)

Ok, something is amiss here. I have a medium red-green color blindness, but I passed the test.


----------



## JRS (Feb 26, 2013)

apmadoc said:


> Ok, something is amiss here. I have a medium red-green color blindness, but I passed the test.



Luck?


----------



## DianeK (Feb 26, 2013)

Your score: 3
Gender: Female
Age: 60-69
Monitor: calibrated iMac
Area of trouble was the blue-green transition.


----------



## DianeK (Feb 26, 2013)

Repeated and scored zero.


----------



## westr70 (Feb 26, 2013)

JPAZ said:


> Guess I am gonn start shooting more B&W! :-[



+ 1. Right with you.


----------



## brought1 (Feb 26, 2013)

I have perfect acuity, as it stated...lol

I'm 30
on a Dell Inspiron E1705
Uncalibrated monitor ( Laptops are always bad..lol)

Although i've used the X-rite system, I've only found it to work REALLY well with a calibrated monitor....( duh...lol) 
Otherwise, you're fighting back and forth with it's profile and your monitor's profile....not good. 

I've used it on Mac's...and found it to work just fine. 

It's just a tool! If it doesn't work to your liking, either get a better rig or stop complaining. It obviously works..as many professionals use it...studios...printing labs...it works!

And here are screen shots to prove I have PERFECT ACUITY..lol


----------



## daltech (Feb 26, 2013)

No need for me to waste my time, I'm colour-blind, green's and grey's


----------

